# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Пісні Володимира Івасюка.

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=06  *Червона рута* 
Слова і музика: Володимир Івасюк 
Ти пpизнайся менi, звiдки в тебе тi чаpи.
Я без тебе всi дні y полонi печалi.
Може, десь y лiсах ти чаp-зiлля шyкала.
Сонце-рyтy знайшла i мене зчаpyвала. 
Приспів: 
Чеpвонy pyтy не шyкай вечоpами,
Ти y мене єдиний, тiлькi ти, повip.
Бо твоя вpода — то є чистая вода,
То є бистpая вода з синiх гip. 
Бачy я тебе в снах y дiбpовах зелених.
По забyтих стежках ти пpиходиш до мене.
I не тpеба нести менi квiткy надiї,
Бо давно yже ти yвiйшов в мої мpiї. 
Приспів:
Чеpвонy pyтy не шyкай вечоpами,
Ти y мене єдиний, тiлькi ти, повip.
Бо твоя вpода — то є чистая вода,
То є бистpая вода з синiх гip. 
Пpипев:
Чеpвонy pyтy не шyкай вечоpами,
Ти y мене єдиний, тiлькi ти, повip.
Бо твоя вpода — то є чистая вода,
То є бистpая вода з синiх гip.
То є бистpая вода з синiх гip.
То є бистpая вода з синiх гip.  Перевод песни на русский язык и ответ на вопрос «Что за растение красная рута?».

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=01  *Водограй* 
Виконує ВІА «Смерічка» 
Слова і музика: Володимир Івасюк       
  Тече вода, тече бистра,
А куди — не знає,
Поміж гори, в світ широкий
Тече, не вертає.
Ми зайдемо в чисту воду
Біля водограю
І попросим його щиро — 
Хай він нам зіграє. 
Приспів:
Ой водо-водограй, грай для нас, грай...
Танок свій жвавий ти не зупиняй.
За красну пісню на всі голоси,
Що хочеш, водограю, попроси.
Струни дає тобі кожна весна,
Дзвінкість дарує їм осінь ясна.
А ми зіграєм на струнах отих — 
Хай розіллють вони радісний сміх. 
Подивись, як там у скелю
Б’є вода іскриста,
Ти зроби мені з тих крапель
Зоряне намисто.
Краще я зберу джерела
Зроблю з них цимбали,
Щоб тобі, дівчино мила,
вони красно грали. 
Приспів. 
Ще є варіант, де співають так:  Ми зустрінемось з тобою
Біля водограю 
Хай він нам заграє.  І ми заграєм на струнах твоїх —  
Подивись, як сіру скелю  Й з них зроблю цимбали,

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=02  *Пісня буде поміж нас* 
Слова і музика: Володимир Івасюк
Цю пісню виконували: Софія Ротару, Назарій Яремчук та Василь Зінкевич (ВІА «Смерічка»), Тарас Чубай («Плач Єремії») 
  Пролягла дорога від твоїх воріт
  До моїх воріт, як струна.
То чому ж згубився твій самотній слід — 
   Знаєш ти одна, ти одна... 
 Зимна осінь ще той слід листям не накрила,
Бо до тебе навесні я повернусь, мила.
Твої руки я візьму знову в свої руки,
Й не розквітне поміж нас жовтий квіт розлуки. 
Не ховай очей блакитний промінь,
Заспівай мені в останній раз.
Пісню ту  візьму собі на спомин,
Пісня буде поміж нас. 
Бо твій голос, бо твій голос — щедра повінь,
  Я мов колос, зелен колос, нею повен.
     Жовтий лист спаде і виросте зелений,
     А ти в пісні будеш завжди біля мене. 
Як зійдуть сніги із гір потоками,
Ой глибокими, навесні.
Забринить дорога та неспокоєм
Вдалині мені, вдалині... 
Зимна осінь ще той слід листям не накрила,
Бо до тебе навесні я повернусь, мила.
Твої руки я візьму знову в свої руки,
Й не розквітне поміж нас жовтий квіт розлуки. 
Не ховай очей блакитний промінь,
Заспівай мені в останній раз.
Пісню ту візьму собі на спомин,
Пісня буде поміж нас. 
Бо твій голос, бо твій голос — щедра повінь,
Я мов колос, зелен колос, нею повен.
Жовтий лист спаде і виросте зелений,
А ти в пісні будеш завжди біля мене. 
Інший варіант майже не відрізняється від цього: 
То чому [s:mxoss69k]ж[/s:mxoss69k] згубився твій самотній слід 
Зимна осінь отой слід листям ще не вкрила, 
Не розквітне поміж нас жовтий цвіт розлуки.

----------


## Lampada

http://kmstudio.com.ua/php/downloads.php?ids=150 (у виконанні *Тараса Чубая*)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feGCvRFlSl0  -  *Плач Єремії*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 (у виконанні Тараса Чубая) http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 (у виконанні Лідії Відаш) http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03   *Я пiду в далекі гори* 
Слова і музика: Володимир Івасюк
Цю пісню винонували: Тарас Чубай («Плач Єремії»), Лідія Відаш, Квітка Цісик 
Я піду в далекі гори
На широкі полонини,
І попрошу вітру зворів,
Аби він не спав до днини. 
Щоб летів на вільних крилах
На кичери і в діброви
І дізнавсь, де моя мила —
Карі очі, чорні брови. 
Приспів: 
Мила моя, люба моя,
Світе ясен-цвіт,
Я несу в очах до тебе
Весь блакитний світ. 
Я несу любов-зажуру,
Мрію молоду,
І цвітуть сади для мене,
Як до тебе йду. 
А як вітер з полонини
Прилетіти не захоче,
Все одно знайду дівчину —
Чорні брови, карі очі. 
Перейду я бистрі ріки,
І бескиди, і діброви,
І шляхи мені покажуть
Карі очі, чорні брови. 
Приспів.   

> *кúчера,* и, _ж., діал._ Гора, вкрита вся лісом, крім вершини. _Втретє затрембітала трембіта про смерть у самотній хаті на високій кичері_ (Коцюб.).

  

> *звір²,* звóру, _ч., діал._ Яр.

 Інший варіант пісні: 
Я пiду в далекі гори, Де високi полонини  Та попрошу вiтра в полi, Щоб знайшов вiн мою милу,
Щоб летiв на вiльні крила,
На кичери i дiброви,
І дiзнавсь, де моя мила,
Карi очi, чорнi брови. 
Приспів:
Мила моя, люба моя,
Цвiте, ясен свiт.
Я несу в руках для неї
Весь блакитний свiт,
Я несу любов, зажуру,
 Мрiю молоду.
І цвiтуть сади для мене,
Як до тебе йду. 
А як вiтер з полонини
Прилетіти не захоче,
Все одно знайду дiвчину,
Чорні брови, карі очі.
Перейду я бистрi ріки,
І бескиди, і дiброви,
І шляхи менi покажуть 
Карi очi, чорнi брови.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Два перстені* 
Слова і музика: Володимир Івасюк
Цю пісню виконували: Софія Ротару, Назарій Яремчук (ВІА «Смерічка») 
Як ішла я опівночі
Понад тихою водою,
Зачерпнула в руки срібло
Те, що місяць там залишив,
І зробила з нього перстень... 
А як сонце привітало
Мене вранці в чистім полі,
Я знайшла вінок з барвінку,
Недоплетений учора,
І зробила з нього перстень. 
Приспів:
Два перстені — то для тебе,
Вибирай же, любий.
Два перстені — то твій усміх,
А твій усміх — моя згуба.
Два перстені, дня і ночі,
Ти візьми з собою.
Як знайти мене захочеш,
Кинь їх вранці за водою. 
Знову осінь нам приносить
В злотих кронах неба просинь, 
Злива дивних барв довкола
І вітрів віолончелі.
Не сумуй за веснотравнем. 
Бо ж мелодію забуту
Два перстені нагадають,
Нагадають, як забудеш,
Не знайдеш і не полюбиш.
Не сумуй за веснотравнем. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *Скрипка грає*
(пісня, присвячена пам’яті Володимира Івасюка) 
Слова: Юрій Рибчинський
Музика: Ігор Поклад
Пісню виконували: Назарій Яремчук, Василь Зінкевич, Софія Ротару 
Вже догорає небокрай
І злітає жовтий лист — 
Моя печаль.
Вже ідуть від неба до землі,
Ідуть дощі, як скрипалі,
У синю даль. 
Приспів:
Скрипка грає, серце крає,
Наше літо догорає.
Скрипка грає, плаче гірко,
То кохання гасне зірка. 
Вже полум’яні солов’ї
Не повернуться у гаї
В розмай дібров.
Вже у полоні хмарних днів,
Наче музика без слів,
Моя любов. 
Приспів 
Вже не приходиш ти у сни,
Кольорові мої сни,
Як цвіт весни.
Вже відлунали ті пісні,
Що присвячені мені,
Щасливі дні. 
Приспів 
Згасла зоря, але ніколи, ніколи у моєму серці
Не згасне та дивна музика першого кохання. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *Золотоволоска* 
Слова: Анатолій Драгомирецький
Музика: Володимир Івасюк
Цю пісню виконували: Назарій Яремчук, В. Федецький 
Із якої казки ти прийшла до мене
Й навкруги збудила провесінь зелену?
Із якої казки, із якого дива
Ти, немов жар-птиця, в сон мій прилетіла? 
Приспів:
Золотоволоско — ти моя печаль,
Бо твоє волосся — золотий ручай,
Бо твоє волосся я забуть не зміг, 
Дай мені втопитись в хвилях золотих. 
Як захмарить небо у осінні дні,
То весняним сонцем світиш ти мені,
Та за сонце більше в тебе ясноти, 
Як зуміла з казки ти сюди прийти? 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  *Тільки раз цвіте любов* 
Слова: Богдан Стельмах
Музика: Володимир Івасюк
Цю пісню виконували: Софія Ротару, Василь Зінкевич, Олександр Пономарьов 
Поглянь — усе навколо зацвіло,
Ясна вода і сонце золоте.
Цвітуть гаї, цвіте густе зело, 
Чому ж любов так довго не цвіте?
Так довго... 
Приспів:
В ріку перероста дзвінкий ручай,
Журбою розквіта гірка печаль,
Та ранок сонцем кожен день цвіте для нас,
І лиш любов цвіте один-єдиний раз. 
Стрімка ріка загубиться в морях,
Журбу розвіють радощі весни.
Минеться все, але любов моя
Не зронить цвіту навіть восени.
Не зронить... 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17 (у виконанні Назарія Яремчука)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 (у виконанні Тараса Чубая)  *Запроси мене у сни* 
Йдуть літа — то не біда,
Тільки іноді шкода,
Що в мереживі доріг
Я знайти тебе не зміг. 
Приспів:
Запроси мене у сни свої,
В ті, що досі не збулись.
Запроси мене у сни свої,
В ті, що збудуться колись.
В ті, що збудуться колись.
Запроси мене у сни свої,
Хоч на мить, та запроси…
Запроси мене у сни свої,
Тугу в серці погаси.
Тугу в серці погаси.
Тугу в серці погаси. 
Сніг на скронях — не печаль,
Та не раз проймає жаль,
Що я в плині днів не зміг
Розтопить в душі той сніг. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  *Я — твоє крило* 
Зірки на снігу, зірки на снігу,
Веселі зірки новорічного свята.
Зірки на снігу, зірки на снігу,
І ми у Карпатах, у синіх Карпатах. 
Приспів:
Я — твоє крило, ти — моє крило, — 
Щастя більшого не треба.
Полетімо в ніч, в неповторну ніч,
І крильми торкнемось неба. 
Зірки на вінках, вінки на воді,
Вінки на воді в синю ніч на Купала.
Зірки на вінках, зірки на воді,
І ще одна впала, на щастя нам впала. 
Приспів 
Зірки відгорять, погаснуть зірки,
Та в серці не згасне їх полум’я вічне.
Бо з нами та ніч, бо з нами та ніч,
Та ніч на Купала і ніч новорічна. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Капелюх* 
Як ішов селом я
В літнє надвечір’я,
Вітер капелюха
Звіяв на подвір’я,
Мого капелюха
Покотив подвір’ям. 
Дівчина із хати
Вздріла і метнулась, — 
Дала капелюха
Й весело всміхнулась,
Дала капелюха
І мені всміхнулась. 
Йду сьогодні знову — 
Вітру вже немає,
Свого капелюха
Сам туди кидаю.
Свого капелюха
Сам туди кидаю. 
Вітру вже немає — 
В серці завірюха,
Дівчини не видно — 
Йду за капелюхом,
Йду усім курям на сміх
Сам за капелюхом.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09  *Нестримна течія* 
Слова: Богдан Стельмах
Музика: Володимир Івасюк 
В мріях я була завжди твоя,
В мріях ти завжди був мій,
Та часу течія, нестримна течія
Змела сліди тих мрій в душі моїй. 
Приспів: 
Зникло наше бути чи не бути,
Ген за гори з журавлями одпливло,
І тепер не знаю, як забути
Те, чого ніколи не було. 
Щирий сміх торкався вуст твоїх,
Щирий сміх, як перший сніг,
Та днів нестримний біг, та днів нестримний біг
Змести повік не зміг той перший сніг. 
Приспів. 
В мріях я була завжди твоя,
В мріях ти повік був мій,
Та часу течія, нестримна течія
Лишила давній біль в душі моїй. 
Приспів.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  *Над морем* 
Слова: Дмитро Павличко
Музика: Володимир Івасюк 
В морі я хотів печаль свою втопить,
Я до моря вийшов рано — море спить. 
І мені його будити стало жаль —
Залишилася мені моя печаль. 
Ополудні йду до моря і здаля
Бачу, що воно сміється, як маля. 
І мені його смутити стало жаль —
Залишилася мені моя печаль. 
Уночі до моря знову я прибіг,
А воно ридало біля ніг моїх. 
І мені його самого стало жаль —
Залишилася мені моя печаль.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  *Кленовий вогонь* 
Як стріла до видноколу,
Час у даль летить.
Сипле вересень додолу
Барви верховіть.
І сьогодні, як колись, ти
Дав мені кленове листя.
У руках приніс, як пломінь,
Про далеку осінь спомин. 
Приспів: 
Не згаси вогонь
Холодом долонь!
Спалах листя у волосся
Я вплету, щоб все збулося.
Не згаси вогонь
Холодом долонь! 
Як осінні акварелі
Вибілить зима,
Долетить віолончелі
Музика сумна.
Хай лютують сніговії,
Та завжди мене зігріє
Той жаркий кленовий пломінь,
Що ти дав мені на спомин. 
Приспів. 
А зима співа недовго —
В мареві доріг,
І від листя золотого
Запалає сніг.
Запалає сніг — і весна,
Як любов моя, воскресне,
Принесе травнева повінь
Лист кленовий — давній спомин. 
Приспів.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *Запроси до танцю* 
Як почали нас музики до танцю просити,
Поставали ми у коло — нас не зупинити!
Лиш одна дівчина гарна з нами не танцює,
Всі її у коло кличуть, а вона й не чує. 
Приспів: 
Всі:
Скрипка нас у танець кличе
Золотими голосами.
Ой дівчино-чарівнице,
Чом ти не танцюєш з нами? 
А та скрипка красно грає,
Солов’їний голос має…
Вона:
Жваві, хлопче, в тебе пальці,
Запроси мене до танцю! 
І вже наші музиканти без одного грають,
Бо своєму скрипалеві весілля справляють.
Знову танці, знову танці, й знову біля хати
Стала друга дівчинонька, не йде танцювати. 
Приспів: 
Всі:
А сопілка в танець кличе
Золотими голосами.
Ой дівчино-чарівнице,
Чом ти не танцюєш з нами? 
Та сопілка красно грає,
Солов’їний голос має…
Вона:
Жваві, хлопче, в тебе пальці,
Запроси мене до танцю! 
А чому то музикантів залишилось мало?
Бо вже скрипку та й сопілку весілля забрало.
Вже лиш тільки цимбалиста струнами туркоче
І танцюють всі дівчата, лиш одна не хоче… 
Приспів: 
Всі:
А цимбали в танець кличуть
Золотими голосами.
Ой дівчино-чарівнице,
Чом ти не танцюєш з нами? 
Ці цимбали красно грають,
Солов’їний голос мають.
Вона:
Жваві, хлопче, в тебе пальці,
Запроси мене до танцю!..

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цисик  
Я піду в далекі гори.*

----------

